

US woman arrested over nine-year overdue rental video - akandiah
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-26225971

======
VLM
This happens "often" with public library books, also. That scenario happened
to the wife of a coworker.

We used to have laws against debtors prisons but those have been gradually
eliminated. The legal hack around creation of debtors prisons revolves around
demanding the victims presence at a civil trial, no show results in warrant
for contempt of court. The other maneuver is if someone owes you "something"
as a civil lawsuit, if you can convince a judge to file it instead as a
property theft crime, suddenly a simple civil matter converts into a criminal
matter.

